# Anyone have any experience with trazodone?



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I was prescribed trazodone to help me sleep. My nurse said it was used to treat depression as well as a sedative and may or may not knock me out cold if it works for me. Might try it tonight, but I'm kind of nervous about it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've used it before for sleep at 50-150mg a night. It worked decently but left me groggy in the morning. I have problems as it is in the morning trying to wake up so Trazodone didn't fit my needs.


----------



## Bribarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Made me real dizzy, didn't help me sleep much or improve my depression.

Might help you tho, I see lots of people on it. 

I'll stick with seroquel.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Was garbage for an antidepressant. It was alright for a sleeping pill though.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

It helped me stay asleep, but it was easy to sleep in too much
Overall, not a bad experience for me


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate the replies. I'm already on Wellbutrin for depression/ADD and it's working okay... so I'm not expecting to get much use out of it for that. I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think wellbutrin+trazodone is good combo.


----------



## cluelezz (Dec 20, 2010)

I was prescribed it a month ago, and it does put me to sleep, but it makes it so hard to wake up


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Im on 300mg trazodone for sleep, it works but in my opinion its not very good. I noticed when i take it with wellbutrin i start hallucinating, the feeling is best described as a high of some sort but not a good one at all, and when i feel like that i cant sleep anyway so i dont even know why im taking it. But at first it did work very well.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I keep it around for prn purposes. I usually take 25-50 mgs for sleep. The 50-100mg range can give me a hangover. It's anti-depressant properties are almost non-existant!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to take it for sleep 150-200mg if I remember correctly, helped me fall asleep but did make me sleep too much so i stopped it.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Tried trazodone and although it helped me sleep I got rebound anxiety the next day. I don't like any antagonistic medication (trazodone being a 5-ht2 antagonist). If overactive serotonin activity at the 5-ht2 receptor causes anxiety then blocking that receptor will help temporarily but I think that by antagonizing the 5-ht2 receptor it can cause that receptor to become more sensitive thus (in the long run) making your anxiety/and or insomnia worse. Like dopamine blocking drugs (seroquel,haldol,risperidal) cause supersensitivity of the D2 (dopamine receptor) and cause increases in the number of them I think trazodone can do the same with serotonin receptors. That's why I have always thought antipsychotic drugs are terrible. If excess dopamine is a problem..and going on an antipsychotic that blocks dopamine (therefore causing supersensitivty and increased densities) won't that just make the person worse in the long run? That may only occur with dopamine receptor blockage thiugh I'm not certain it will for trazodone but I can't see why it wouldn't as it's blocking the 5-ht2 receptors. But this is just "my" theory and many may justify this or disagree with it. I think that ssri's cause anxiety by stimulating the 5-ht2 receptor and initially can make you feel alot worse but when the 5-ht2 receptors are flooded with serotonin they adjust and become less sensitive and downregulate..which can actually help anxiety in the long run.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

But 5-ht2 antagonist downregulate this receptors.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a 5HT2A fan! (except with psychedelics, dont want that ****).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Trazodones active metabolite mCPP is a 5-HT2a/b/c agonist.

The notorious priapism side effect is supposedly due to the 5-HT2c agonistic properties of this metabolite.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

crayzyMed how do you know that 5-ht2a agonism is good for you? You have 5-ht2a agonism without any sign of akathisia?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I took Trazodone for about 6 or 7 months. I started off on 50mg and worked my way up to 300mg. It was absolutely outstanding for sleep, but it didn't work to aid in my depression at all. I had to discontinue it because of priapism. And the next day I definitely would feel like a was waking up with a sleep hangover. But everybody responds differently to medications. What works for some, may not work for others.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

mikoy said:


> crayzyMed how do you know that 5-ht2a agonism is good for you? You have 5-ht2a agonism without any sign of akathisia?


Not all 5-HT2a agonists work the same, compare LSD with Lisuride.

Lisuride seems to lack the ability to activate secondary pyramidal neurons.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

mikoy said:


> But 5-ht2 antagonist downregulate this receptors.


How can blockage of the receptor cause downregulation. It's not possible. Now someone mentioned it had 5-ht2 receptor agonist metabolites then that could make it possible. But antagonizm of a receptor causes supersensitivty the total opposite of downregulation. Like how D2 cause tardive dyskinesia because the antagonism of dopamine causes supersensitivity.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Canadian4Life said:


> How can blockage of the receptor cause downregulation. It's not possible. Now someone mentioned it had 5-ht2 receptor agonist metabolites then that could make it possible. But antagonizm of a receptor causes supersensitivty the total opposite of downregulation. Like how D2 cause tardive dyskinesia because the antagonism of dopamine causes supersensitivity.


It may depend on whether it's a true antagonist or an inverse agonist, in the case of the latter the receptor is not just competitively blocked but rather switched off completely (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't know how but it's true:

"Prolonged exposure to an agonist results in a progressive loss of most G protein-coupled receptors, whereas exposure to an antagonist causes increased receptor response. The 5-hydroxytryptamine (5-HT)2 receptor is down-regulated by agonists but, paradoxically, *antagonists can also elicit a decrease in receptor density*. Here we show that long term treatment with serotonin or mianserin, an antagonist and antidepressant, results in reduced levels of both the 5-HT2 receptor and its RNA. Antagonist-induced down-regulation requires the presence of the 5-HT2 receptor, it occurs at the level of transcription, and it is mediated by a drug response sequence in the 5' flanking region of the 5-HT2 receptor gene. The effect of mianserin might result, at least in part, from its ability to modulate transcription."


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Not all 5-HT2a agonists work the same, compare LSD with Lisuride.
> 
> Lisuride seems to lack the ability to activate secondary pyramidal neurons.


5-HT2A agonism can cause anxiety/paranoia, even if has some positive effects on dopamine release. I think that's why the most part of new antipsychotics antagonize that receptor.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think better for dopamine release/enhance is 5-ht2c antagonism (or downregulation by prolonged SSRI intake).


----------

